# صور قديسين متنوعة



## botros_22 (24 يناير 2009)

صور قديسين متنوعة 



الشهيد باستفرس (صليب الجديد)






​

*الشهيدة بربارة*





​


*القديس بقطر*






​

*القديس بوليكاربوس*




​



*الانبا برسوم العريان





*​*
**

الانبا بولا اول السواح





​
**
الانبا بيشوى




​**

الانبا بطرس خاتم الشهداء




​**
​*الشهيد مارجرجس



​
 

القديسة بربارا



​

 

الشهيد اسطفانوس



​


 
اشتشهاد يوحنا المعمدان
*



*​
*





​

 

​
**يتبع*​*
*


----------



## botros_22 (24 يناير 2009)

*الانبا انطونيوس*


*



*



*القديس اغسطينوس ابن الدموع والقديسة مونيكا امه*

*



*




*القديسة ايرينى*

*



*




*الشهيد اريانوس والى انصنا*



*



*



*القديس ابانوب*

*



*


*الانبا ابرام*

*



*


*القديس ابسخيرون القلينى*


*



*


*البابا اثناسيوس الرسول*
*




*​*
*

*الشهيد استيفانوس الشماس*


*



*


*ابونا اندرواس الصموئيلى*


*



*






*الانبا توماس السائح*


*



*

*

القديس ميناس







القديس هيدرا*

*



*


*
يتبع

*​


----------



## botros_22 (24 يناير 2009)

الصوره الحقيقية لأبونا يسطس الأنطونى​ 





​ 





​ 






​ 





​ 





​ 







​ 




​ 





​ 
القديسة مارينـــا​ 




​ 



منقووول​


----------



## nonaa (24 يناير 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*صور جميله

شكرا بطرس

وبركه صلواتهم تكون معانا​*


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​




شكرا لمرورك يا nonaa

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله​*
> 
> *شكرا بطرس*
> 
> ...




امين 

شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (26 يناير 2009)

حلوووووين مجموعه هايله..شكرا لييييييك وبركتهم تكون معانا يارب


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> حلوووووين مجموعه هايله..شكرا لييييييك وبركتهم تكون معانا يارب


 
امين

شكرا لمرورك يا فيتا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)




----------



## المزاحم (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 

شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

المزاحم قال:


> شكرا على الصور الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

شكرا لمرورك المزاحم

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_بركة صلاوتهم تكون معنا 
امين
مشكور كتييير بطرس
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## botros_22 (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## shamaoun (23 فبراير 2009)

مجهود حلو جدا
صور جميلة خالص


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 فبراير 2009)

صور جميله جدا
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2009)

بركه صلواتهم فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررسى كتير يا بطرس على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> مجهود حلو جدا
> صور جميلة خالص


 
شكرا لمرورك يا shamaoun

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شكرا لمرورك يا amad_almalk

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> 
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
> تسلم ايدك
> ...





شكرا لمرورك يا سيمون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواتهم فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> 
> اميــــــــــــــــــــن
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## لوريا (6 مارس 2009)

ميرسي بطرس تسلم ايدك كلهم اجمل من بعض


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا بطرس
صور رائعه


----------



## شيموئيل (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا جداالرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## botros_22 (10 مارس 2009)

لوريا قال:


> ميرسي بطرس تسلم ايدك كلهم اجمل من بعض


 
شكرا لمرورك يا لوريا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (10 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا بطرس
> صور رائعه


 
شكرا لمرورك يا سويتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (10 مارس 2009)

شيموئيل قال:


> شكرا جدا جداالرب يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا شيموئيل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## roma erian (15 مارس 2009)

كتير صور متميز وجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2009)

*بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا
مييييييييرسى ليك يابطرس
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا _


_على الصور


 وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

roma erian قال:


> كتير صور متميز وجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا roma erian​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا​*
> *مييييييييرسى ليك يابطرس*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك*​





شكرا لمرورك يا بنت العدرا​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## botros_22 (22 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوك​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## waleed waheed (22 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوضكم كل خير على الصور الجميلة دى
بركة صلواتهم تكن معنا امين


----------

